# Floyd Co. Tom



## quail12 (Apr 11, 2005)

My first and I'm hooked...........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 11, 2005)

SWEET!

Congrats brother.  No go get some more.

Jim


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats!!! I live in Floyd county, where abouts were you....don't worry, I'm not going to take your spot, only hunting I do in Floyd is at Berry, and Johns Mtn WMA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats on the bird...


----------



## quail12 (Apr 11, 2005)

HMwolfpup...........

About 10 miles south and alittle west of Rome...on a hunt club I joined last year.

Chuck


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 11, 2005)

sounds like you were around the cave springs area.  That's a good area for turkey and deer.  Congrats again!


----------



## quail12 (Apr 11, 2005)

I fibed,  its about 10 miles south on Hwy 100, so it west of rome alittle.....but on the way to Cave springs..


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 11, 2005)

I kind of figured that's what you meant...if you go 10 miles west of Rome, you're pretty much in Alabama   Still a lot of good hunting in that Coosa/Cave Springs area.  I used to hunt the flatwoods in Cave Springs before Inland started leasing out all it's land, and used to have permission to hunt most of that land on the right side of 20 just before you get to 100 where you would turn to go to Cave Springs.  Love that area!


----------



## willhunt (Apr 11, 2005)

*Hey Chuck...*

That wouldn't be a Buck Fever bird would it?  I joined last year too.  Good job...

wh


----------



## Jkidd (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats on the bird Chuck. I cant remeber if I told ya when I showed ya around that we have alot of birds on the club.  Now go get his daddy. Im gonna let you boys have at it this season Im fishing lol.. Might load the dogs up one night and slip down there and run them till before daylight then hunt me a bird for afew hours. 

Jason


----------



## quail12 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll probably see you there, I've been hunting friday, sat. and sun each weekend.  Got alot to learn, and in a hurry to learn it.  See ya there.


Chuck


----------



## Chuck Martin (Apr 12, 2005)

Good deal and a good looking bird


----------

